# حقن البنزين فيديو صغير ومفيد لا يفوتك



## عمر محمد3 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

اليكم هذا الفديو صغير الحجم والمده ايضا ولكنه يوضح طريقة عمل محركات حقن البنزين 

رابط التحميل:
http://mihd.net/rykmzt

واسال الله تعالى التوفيق والسداد ولا تحرمونا الردود والمشاركات للمتابعه
عمر محمد :1:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم وماقصرت وبوركت بمساهماتك المفيدة .

جزاك الله خيرا .

وننتظر جديدك .

البغدادي :84:


----------



## عاطف عياد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

اللة عليك ويارب كدة على طول تتفضلو علينا بالمعلومات الجميلة دى وشكرا شكرا لك 
عاطف عياد


----------



## ـ و ـ (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شـــــــكـــــرا


----------



## ENGMENG (29 ديسمبر 2007)

والله مررة حلو 
تسلم
بس مين تجيبه ها الأشياء الحلوة


----------



## electro_mody (29 ديسمبر 2007)

thnx and wish 2 c more


----------



## عاطف عياد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

ايوة ياعم فين المعلومات الجميلة دى وبلاش كسل عوزين المزيد 
عاطف عياد


----------



## جارالنبى (4 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخى العزيز على هذه الاضافات القيمه


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (4 يناير 2008)

*الله يبارك فيك*

شكرا اخي الكريم مقطع رائع جداا ومفيد وفقك الله


----------



## omdaa52 (14 يناير 2008)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس20 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووور بس المقطع مو شغال


----------



## mostafa_elshbaky (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م زياد حسن (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaanks very much


----------



## أمير البحر (24 نوفمبر 2008)

والله لو في فيديو لمحركات الديزل ثنائية الأشواط أكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eslam128 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

thx brother
thx


----------



## المهندس20 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ويش ذا الموقع
حتى الفيديو مو شغال


----------



## ali yagoub (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور بس الرابط ماهو شغال


----------



## عبدالرازق على نعيم (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم فريد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه يا هندسة الجمال ده دخلتنا جوة غرفة الحريق وشفنا اللى ما شفنهوش قبل كده مشكور جدا


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن سليمان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## *الميكانيكي* (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بالف خير
اخ بلال اني اشبه على اسك على شخص اعرفه معي بالجامعه
********اشلون اتاكد********


----------



## الاورفلي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر حبيبي على هذا الملف لكن اي برنامج يفتح الملف لانه لا يعمل عندي وشكرا لك


----------

